# Loosing 3 month battle with hair algea



## TinyPlants (Aug 19, 2015)

Might sound strange, but I've been reading some rumours on other forums lately about rooibos tea being excellent for killing hair algae. Plain rooibos, not a blend. Steep a tea bag in some water and pour into the tank when it's cooled off (obviously dechlorinate) and apparently it will kill hair algae. Or so they claim.


----------



## Charlie25 (Oct 10, 2015)

have u tried spot dosing with excel?


----------



## plantetra (May 17, 2014)

You can use RCS as a clean up crew for hair algae but this will not solve the cause. Did you try identifying the root cause?


----------



## Charlie25 (Oct 10, 2015)

i was able to reduce my hair algae production, all i did was a 80% water change every few days


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

TinyPlants said:


> Might sound strange, but I've been reading some rumours on other forums lately about rooibos tea being excellent for killing hair algae. Plain rooibos, not a blend. Steep a tea bag in some water and pour into the tank when it's cooled off (obviously dechlorinate) and apparently it will kill hair algae. Or so they claim.


this is very interesting. going to have to look into this some more.

I'm curious as to why one wouldn't simply place the bag into a HOB, or let the bag seep into the aquarium though?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

No 2 tanks are the same even if they are sitting next to each other thus a pic would help

You have said exactly what you have done.

Have you tried the One-Two Punch" Whole Tank Algae Treatment

How often do you do the water changes? Your nitrates should not be above 20 thus off hand seems you need to do more water changes.


----------



## TinyPlants (Aug 19, 2015)

Veritas said:


> this is very interesting. going to have to look into this some more.
> 
> I'm curious as to why one wouldn't simply place the bag into a HOB, or let the bag seep into the aquarium though?


I don't know for sure as I have not had need of this but my guess would be that 1) a teabag that bursts in a HOB or tank or which is left too long would leave decaying matter which would feed algae and 2) rooibos teas tend become bitter upon longer steeps which makes me think that they continue to leach tannins over time (tannins being bitter) and could alter the PH and most of the people who I've seen doing this for hair algae have kept shrimps that require narrow water parameters. For a tank that doesn't need narrow PH balance, you might be able to get away with just a teabag in the HOB or tank.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Organic Barley is used in ponds to remove algae I've heard. Call a shop that specializes 
ponds/pond maintenance just out of curiosity if nothing else.
Meanwhile hair algae is the direct result of a combination of too much light in intensity
combined/w low current flow. Ammonia has also been blamed for it. But you don't have
that part of the possible causes. Those other two causes go hand in hand in most cases
from my experience/w hair algae in my tank. The following is...IMO...
These new generation LED fixtures are sorely in need of a built in factory dimmer.
Seems lots of folks are clinging to the idea that injected CO2 gives you a blank check
when it comes to light intensity.


----------



## plantetra (May 17, 2014)

This is just my 0.02. Anything that kills algae will eventually kill plants. There is a fine line between the two. I might be totally wrong but I feel that both are plant family. So finding the source of the algae is the most important. like high lights, varying CO2, nutrients, excess food etc. So if you keep adding tea, it might kill some of your plants too.


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

TinyPlants said:


> Might sound strange, but I've been reading some rumours on other forums lately about rooibos tea being excellent for killing hair algae. Plain rooibos, not a blend. Steep a tea bag in some water and pour into the tank when it's cooled off (obviously dechlorinate) and apparently it will kill hair algae. Or so they claim.


I've tried it. I cant attribute it to be the only thing that did it, but my hair algae did clear. Makes the water nice and tan as well haha


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

If your light is dimmable, you could try reducing the intensity... I find reduced intensity is more effect than reducing duration when it comes to algaes


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Raymond S. said:


> from my experience/w hair algae in my tank. The following is...IMO...
> These new generation LED fixtures are sorely in need of a built in factory dimmer.
> Seems lots of folks are clinging to the idea that injected CO2 gives you a blank check
> when it comes to light intensity.






theatermusic87 said:


> If your light is dimmable, you could try reducing the intensity... I find reduced intensity is more effect than reducing duration when it comes to algaes



These guys are probably right. Keep working at that light. IIRC, it's a pretty powerful one. And/Or up the CO2, or increase agitation to up the CO2 some more, but careful to watch your fish. Sometimes the algae reduction is not progressive. You "think" you have enough CO2, but you don't. So whether you up your CO2 to meet the light or you down the light to meet your CO2, you'll hit the right level of light for your CO2 at some point and it'll work.


----------



## Vidikron (May 21, 2015)

I had some tenacious hair and thread algae in my moss that I couldn't seem to get rid of. I adjusted my lighting. I sprayed it with H202 or Excel when it was exposed during water changes and all that seemed to accomplish was killing portions of my moss while the algae kept going. I don't know if it was a combination of factors, but it finally suddenly disappeared completely after I triple dosed Excel for a couple of days. That was over a month ago and I haven't seen any signs of it since.


----------



## brian3676 (Dec 21, 2014)

My light is dimmable, so I can try that. I worry a little about my baby tears if I lesson the light, but I'm sure a week won't hurt too much. I was trying water changes twice a week, and 3 times a week for a whIle. The difference between 2 and 3 didn't seem much, but since cutting to once per week I can say it does seem worse. Maybe I'll go back to 2 changes. I have plant of water movment, with the 2 fluval 306 canisters and a Hydor power head. Co2 is pretty high already, I had my fish at the surface once and backed it off slightly.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

There was a trick of controlling algae way back before all that excel/CO2 times. I have used it myself and it works. Do a 50% water change and then cover your tank with blankets so that no light falls on your tank. Keep this darkness for 7 days and don't even try to peep. After 7 days remove the blankets and do a 50% water change. The plants and fishes will be all right and you will have to search for your algae.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Pics are needed to receive any decent algae advice. Close ups as well as a full tank shot are recommended


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

I forgot to tell you all about one surprising thing you will observe after the 7 day darkness - the plants have grown all during the darkness.

I could not notice any change in fish size - 7 days is not a time lapse for noticing any growth in adult fishes - I wish I had some such experience in fry tanks to report about.


----------



## brian3676 (Dec 21, 2014)

I'll post some pics when I get back home of the tank. 

I assume you still feed the fish during the 7 day blackout? Do you also still dose ferts?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't know about feeding the fish, but there would be no need for fertilizer as the plants are not photosynthesizing. Pretty much any healthy sub-adult or adult fish will be fine 7 days without food.


----------



## brian3676 (Dec 21, 2014)

Here is the pics of everything.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

brian3676 said:


> I'll post some pics when I get back home of the tank.
> 
> I assume you still feed the fish during the 7 day blackout? Do you also still dose ferts?


No food, ferts, CO2, only the rumble from the filter and patience waiting.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

I would say increase co2 and do 2 water changes per week keep dosing ,do 3 water changes a week even algae hates water changes. Get as much beneficial bacteria as you can into the system it will clear up eventually don't disturb the substrate.
My 2 cents, make sure there is plenty of flow and oxygen at night I run a sump so it oxygenates the water but if I had a canister I would put a bubbler on at lights off.
Those black algae balls require syringe and peroxide for sure with flow off for 30 min of better yet as you are emptying your tank for water change.
You can take that wood out and paint it with a brush dipped in peroxide and let it sit for 20 min soaked rinse off a few times put it back in.

I myself would hack every leave with the black brush algae on it and toss it leave will grow back bba will spread


----------



## Desertsp (Feb 17, 2013)

> Here is the pics of everything.


I would say that's more of a low to medium plant load. Are you running full EI? 

Here's what I did in order to save my tank. The photo shows how bad it was this spring. I'm still fighting a little bit of algae here and there, but it's almost under control after much trial and error!!

1) Remove all infected leaves. This may mean pulling out entire plants. They're weakened anyways. Replace with large, healthy specimens. 
2) Reduce lighting and EI dosing to "medium" or even "low" levels. Plant growth may slow down, but should not die. IMO this is the most important piece. 
3) Add fast growers to barren areas. You can discard these later once things are balanced. 
4) 50% water change 1-2 times a week, making sure to siphon debris. Looks like you're doing a good job already of keeping the tank clean, so continue that! 
5) Can you start up the CO2 earlier in the day without bothering the fish? 

The tank looks great aside from the algae, so I hope you can hang in there!


----------



## Mjolnir1982 (Jul 21, 2013)

I had the best luck with my hair algae problem when I added some lesser duckweed to my tank. As long as you surface circulation is good it will not overgrow on you and it seemed to kill off the hair algae. Only worked for hair algae though not for others. Also I agree with the others in that every tank is completely different so it may require some Excel dosing and maybe some RCS. Good luck.


----------



## brian3676 (Dec 21, 2014)

I just got some Excel, started dosing it yesterday at 3x. We will see how it reacts. Hopefully won't kill other plants too.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

essabee said:


> Keep this darkness for 7 days


I did it and it killed my plants. I will never do a blackout again.

Desertsp you had the terrible BBA. Glad to hear you got it under control. My 1st group of plants got killed by it. I use to have a chronic problem with it until I started having a siesta period in my light period. My lights are on 3hrs/ off 3hrs/ on 3hrs. Also I dosed KNO3. 

brian have you gotten your nitrates down any? High nitrates once caused my tank to have hair algae. I got mine down doing water changes every other day.

Is the item in the middle your filter? Is the hair algae in specific areas? If it is then the water is not flowing evenly throughout the tank.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

Hilde said:


> I did it and it killed my plants. I will never do a blackout again.


The darkness would not have killed your plants - it did not kill mine - can you think back and let us know what could have killed yours?


----------



## brian3676 (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes it is one of them, I have 2 Fluval 306 filters. One that the output has a spray bar on the right side of the tank, the other has the factory outflow close to the middle. The tank has pretty good flow pattern from right to left. When I dose my iron I can see the flow really well. Hair algea is pretty much everywhere. More in the middle though I suppose. 

I have been doing water changes every 3 days. I'll test the water tomorrow.


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown (Feb 6, 2015)

essabee said:


> The darkness would not have killed your plants


Agree, maybe the plant will have died back a little, but no way would a 7 day blackout kill off healthy plants.

You should blackout, no co2, no ferts, no feeding. algae will die off. everything else will be fine.

In the rainforest it can be overcast and pouring for a week.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

essabee said:


> The darkness would not have killed your plants - it did not kill mine - can you think back and let us know what could have killed yours?


I did it in 2007. I just remember there was a drastic change with the plants. They did not survive.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

I still receive plant packets 7 days or more after dispatch - opaque packets - the pants survive!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

essabee said:


> I still receive plant packets 7 days or more after dispatch - opaque packets - the pants survive!


 Thai is interesting to know. Last package I got of plant, wisteria did not do great. I had to cut the 5in stems in half. Being a weed though it grew to a nice bunch.

There must of been some other issues with the plants then and darkness was the straw that broke them.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

I had a low level chronic hair algae problem for about 3 months.

Here is what knocked it back for me:
1. Vacuumed really well on weekly water changes. Seems like anywhere detritus really collected, hair algae was more present.
2. Spot treated with H2o2 diligently!
3. Dosing Metricide(excel strength) daily.
4.*** this is what REALLY helped...went to a split light schedule. 4hrs on off 3 on 4hrs. CO2 on one hour before lights.


----------



## al4n (Nov 18, 2008)

Have you tried a product called Algexit? Ive had much success with it and its safe to use with fish and shrimp. No deaths while i was using it. Its not going to get rid of your algae overnight, but will do if you follow the instructions

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## brian3676 (Dec 21, 2014)

So far its looking like excel and water changes ever 3 days is helping!

I cleaned out the hair algea and started dosing 4x the recommend dose of excel. (4 caps per day). Today I got home from work and saw a lot of it is turning pink/purple! Also no return of where I cleaned it. It is killing one of m plants, but it's not a cool one anyway so I'll take the hit if it means the algea disappears.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Desertsp said:


> I would say that's more of a low to medium plant load. Are you running full EI?
> 
> Here's what I did in order to save my tank. The photo shows how bad it was this spring. I'm still fighting a little bit of algae here and there, but it's almost under control after much trial and error!!
> 
> ...


IMO this is the best advice you have received. blackout method is an extreme way to get rid of algae and it does NOT solve the root of why you have algae in the first place. Sure - algae will die but so might many of your plants.

Easiest way to re-claim your tank is go manually remove everything affected, stock with easy/fast growing large plants that can be nutrient hogs, and wait.

Your original issue is that you have low plant mass. Use temporary easy plants and then remove when your best plants grow in and can consume just as much nutrients.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

My idea is this: The tannins lessen the light intensity, more than anything else, and this helps cut down algae. You can also add dried oak leaves. They darken the water a bit as well, depending on how many you add to the tank, and have antibacterial effects.


----------



## brian3676 (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, algea is all gone. Water chages every 4 days and daily dosing of Excel has killed it off. Now to see if the plants recover. They seem to not be growing during this excel dosing time.


----------



## bsherwood (Nov 22, 2007)

H202- go to war
I save several tanks

killed lots of plants but algae is gone.......when it gets out of control? take control!


----------

